# r 3.2 swap or build schimmel motor with 83.5 mm piston



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

I need your thoughts on this...Im think of doing a r32 swap or doing a built schimmel motor with 83.5mm pistons...I want to put it in a mk3..


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I sold my 3.2 24v to a guy that took out a 3l schimmel motor... Should tell you something.


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dang man


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

i pulled out a 3l schimmel motor for a 3.2 24v. go with the 32


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank was the 3l troublesome


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Quite!


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

lol


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

3.2. end of story.


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

R3.2 it is


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

are you going to be front wheel drive or all wheel? how much power are you looking for?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Bill Schimmel is a d!ck..

Go r32


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## veedubgolf00 (Dec 6, 2004)

So schimmel engines are junk? I never heard that before!!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

I never said that.. The guy is a d!ck though


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I never posted that either... As many times as I might have said it.


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

zwogti said:


> are you going to be front wheel drive or all wheel? how much power are you looking for?


im just doing front wheel drive.... im looking to stay na for now.... i dont know how much power im looking to get tho


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

what makes bill an ******* tho lol


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

@zwogti "STAY AWAY FROM UNDERGROUND V W PARTS, TAMPA FL. ( LES ) " are they bad.... one thing is i have to find a place to get a good r3.2 motor... any good sources


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

zwogti said:


> are you going to be front wheel drive or all wheel? how much power are you looking for?


Eh??


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

hares1370 said:


> what makes bill an ******* tho lol


Usually when the motors have bad compression or spin a bearing, whichever comes first.

Car part finder has good deals on engines. Don't forget the Touareg/Cayenne/Eos/Q5/Q7 all have the 3.2 as well in certain years.


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

they all will hook up to the same harness right


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Usually when the motors have bad compression or spin a bearing, whichever comes first.
> 
> Car part finder has good deals on engines. Don't forget the Touareg/Cayenne/Eos/Q5/Q7 all have the 3.2 as well in certain years.


if bill saw this he would be pissed lol


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

missing piston ring, missing oil ring, not completely milled blocks-head didn't seat right and leaked, sent a mk4 motor to get built and a mk3 came back?! spung bearings, aba knocking, 2.8L sold as 3.0L. 3 trans not built right and blew, started motor- bent a valve and blamed us for letting a VR^ sit too long and thats why it skipped timing, left parts in motor-caused oil issues and blew motor-causing a $14K bill that they wouldn't cover. oh, none of them he covered but the wrong motor, he swapped that.
thats about it from me.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

> > Usually when the motors have bad compression or spin a bearing, whichever comes first.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


So??


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> missing piston ring, missing oil ring, not completely milled blocks-head didn't seat right and leaked, sent a mk4 motor to get built and a mk3 came back?! spung bearings, aba knocking, 2.8L sold as 3.0L. 3 trans not built right and blew, started motor- bent a valve and blamed us for letting a VR^ sit too long and thats why it skipped timing, left parts in motor-caused oil issues and blew motor-causing a $14K bill that they wouldn't cover. oh, none of them he covered but the wrong motor, he swapped that.
> thats about it from me.


 boy that blows  i think i would have to make a trip up there to set them str8 if they did me like that


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

hares1370 said:


> boy that blows  i think i would have to make a trip up there to set them str8 if they did me like that


Meh.. Its only money, and Josh is a baller..

J/K


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

far from it haha
i was too nice. i tried many times to talk to him, deal with it but he was "perfect" and couldn't be them.
the one blown motor i almost got sued for...THEN i'd have gone after him. i lost a ton of money and made my customer happy, but SPT did nothing. as you can tell, i'll never do business again with them.


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

they where going to sue you for a blown motor?? man man man i think it would have been a fight man....all that money spent would have pushed me over the edge i think i would have had an heart attack because of being so upset


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I wont even tune a car with his handiwork without a 9pg signed release form. Its always the tuners fault but I dont know how to make a new valve job go bad


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Comment edited ...


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

usually we go with a big motor like the R32 because more displacement and bigger head...compared to a 12v vr6 motor, now if you are not going over 700hp, I don't see the reason of spending 3x more money, just to say that you have a R32 front wheel drive, unless you have a real big bank acct. and just want to blow money away, for what you're going to pay for a R32 motor and some other parts why don't you turbo a 12V vr6? forget the 3L motor, stay 2.8L to avoid the extra torque, have a better traction and save your tranny. don't get me wrong, the R32 are good motors, but if something goes wrong with it, make sure you can afford to fix it. on the other side, you can make plenty of power on a 12V vr6 motor. are you doing a complete wire harness install, hope you already think about all this and other details before you make your decision.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Meh....


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

hares1370 said:


> @zwogti "STAY AWAY FROM UNDERGROUND V W PARTS, TAMPA FL. ( LES ) " are they bad.... one thing is i have to find a place to get a good r3.2 motor... any good sources



send me an IM and I'll explain what happedned and give you some details/advice, I don't want to flood his thread with no relatted info :thumbup:


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Meh....


did you ever built a motor? how many did you blow? how many trannys did you went thru? how much power are you making?if you already went thru all, I'm sure you can give this guy some good advice, please do.


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I wont even tune a car with his handiwork without a 9pg signed release form. Its always the tuners fault but I dont know how to make a new valve job go bad


that's crazy for sure


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

zwogti said:


> did you ever built a motor? how many did you blow? how many trannys did you went thru? how much power are you making?if you already went thru all, I'm sure you can give this guy some good advice, please do.


lol


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

My "meh" was a fill in for a 3 paragraph rant about Schimmel that I edited out... I got carried away, then did the mature thing, and edited my post...

So meh...

And yes, ive built engines, swapped engines, and blown transmissions.. Never blew an engine though.

I did blow (2) 01a's in my bt a4, before I swapped in an entire 01e drivline, rear, driveshaft etc. from an s4.. 

You really read into that "meh" didnt ya? Ha ha!


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> My "meh" was a fill in for a 3 paragraph rant about Schimmel that I edited out... I got carried away, then did the mature thing, and edited my post...
> 
> So meh...
> 
> ...


i have never blown anything i take good care of my stuff lol


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

if you never blew up a motor that means you are not making enough power


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

Thats funny with all this talk about schimmel. 

He helps with all my motors and its just so funny that i have the fastest all motor vr6? 

His work must be junk right? :wave:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

killacoupe said:


> Thats funny with all this talk about schimmel.
> 
> He helps with all my motors and its just so funny that i have the fastest all motor vr6?
> 
> His work must be junk right? :wave:


 Every tuner has a couple fanboys/flagship customers that they take good care of.. Eip Tuning put out a few great cars. Whats your point?


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

My point is that EVERYONE likes to point fingers and blame someone. 
Whats to say that all these "motors" that went bad were well maintained? 
Find me one vw owner that actually does maintenance and takes care of their built motors. 

Its just like Paul said, even being a tuner people like to blame them all the time, customers never think they did anything wrong. 

I'm sorry but i have known Schimmel for that past 10 years and he is a man of his word.:beer: 

I'm not trying to start an argument im just standing up for one of the few good shops in the VW community.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

hares1370 said:


> I need your thoughts on this...Im think of doing a r32 swap or doing a built schimmel motor with 83.5mm pistons...I want to put it in a mk3..


 What power level? 
2.8 24V Block - Build it 
R32 head. 

Will make just as much power and be twice as reliable than an R32 block with an 84+mm bore.:thumbup:


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't know how much power I'm trying gain...how much are you running


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

hares1370 said:


> I don't know how much power I'm trying gain...how much are you running


Alot more than anyone on this forum....:laugh:

2.8 24V Block is the best 4V/Cyl VR block to use in a turbo build.:thumbup:


----------

